# Countdown -> Sekunden anzeigen



## Teo (12. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Countdown der mir Stunden und Minuten anzeigt, wie zeig ich den die sekunden an?

Hier mal der Code:


```
Long time;
  time = (Long) this.serv.kick.get(this.sock.getInetAddress().getHostAddress());
  long akt = ((time.longValue() - System.currentTimeMillis())/1000);
  long hour = (akt / 3600);
  long minute = ((akt % 3600) / 60);
```

Kick ist eine Hashtable in der ich einen Minuten Wert "l" übergebe und zwar hiermit:


```
this.serv.kick.put(this.fsid.getIp(), new Long(System.currentTimeMillis() + (l * 60000)));
```

MFG Teo


----------



## padde479 (12. Dez 2006)

Einfach zuende denken?


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2006)

ein kleiner tipp: eine minute besteht aus 60 sekunden


----------



## Teo (12. Dez 2006)

Danke


```
long seconds = ((akt % 60));
```

 

MFG Teo


----------



## ErukW (13. Dez 2006)

```
package de.sokaBau.sudoku.GUI;

import java.awt.Dimension;

import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class Counter extends Thread implements Runnable {

	private int sekunden;

	private int minuten;

	private int stunden;

	private boolean pause = false;

		public Counter(JLabel label) {
		this.label = label;

	}

		public Counter(JLabel label, int sekunden, int minuten, int stunden) {
		this.label = label;
		this.sekunden = sekunden;
		this.minuten = minuten;
		this.stunden = stunden;
	}

		public void startBei0() {
		sekunden = -1;
		minuten = 0;
		stunden = 0;
		pause = false;
		start();
	}

		public void weiter() {
		pause = false;
		start();
	}

		public void ende() {
		pause = true;
		interrupt();

	}

		public int getSekunden() {
		return sekunden;

	}

		public int getMinuten() {
		return minuten;

	}

		public int getStunden() {
		return stunden;

	}

		public String getZeitLang() {
		return (stunden + ":" + minuten + ":" + sekunden);
	}

		public boolean isPause() {
		return pause;
	}

		public void setZeit(String zeitLang) {
		String[] zeit = zeitLang.split(":");
		stunden = Integer.parseInt(zeit[0]);
		minuten = Integer.parseInt(zeit[1]);
		sekunden = Integer.parseInt(zeit[2]);
		if (getState().toString().equals("TERMINATED"))
			run();
		else
			start();
	}

	private JLabel label = new JLabel();

	public void run() {

		while (!pause) {
			try {
				Thread.sleep(1000);
				sekunden++;
			} catch (InterruptedException e) {
				// TODO Auto-generated catch block
				// e.printStackTrace();
			}
			if (sekunden == 60) {
				sekunden = 0;
				minuten++;
			}
			if (minuten == 60) {
				minuten = 0;
				stunden++;
			}
			label.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(100, 10));
			label.setText(stunden + ":" + minuten + ":" + sekunden);

			// System.out.println(stunden + ":" + minuten + ":" + sekunden);
		}

		return;
	}
}
```


----------

